# Feeler Thread, Central Scotland Meet



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Please post your name if you would be interested in a meet somewhere in central scotland in the near future.

n.b. I have no facilitys of holding a meet myself but would be nice to get some interest and hopefully somebody will host us:thumb:







1. beany_bot
2.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

1. beany_bot
2. jason2800

i know there will be alot of people interesed in this, its just finding a location


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

There must be someone who can accomadate us? even for a small fee each? id pay. Ideally somewhere we can all detail our cars aswell.

An empty one of these would be ideal


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

1. beany_bot
2. jason2800
3. cfherd

Yeah - I'm up for my first DW meet!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Could do with a venue set up first, I was of the feeling it'd be away from glasgow area as they are usually held around there and its unfair on members further afield always having to travel?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Could do with a venue set up first, I was of the feeling it'd be away from glasgow area as they are usually held around there and its unfair on members further afield always having to travel?


where you from anyway spoony?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd be interested in this if the location was right - I can travel but not absolutely huge distances. Gotta catch the train.

Would be happy to pay a fee to pay for unit/whatever.


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN (Jan 16, 2010)

1. beany_bot
2. jason2800
3. cfherd
4.THE_BHOY_C15RLN (billy)

sounds no bad


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

jason2800 said:


> where you from anyway spoony?


Dumbarton, so Glasgow is no long stretch for me was just thinking of others.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

aye i would defo for a meet live in aberdeen so glasgow edniburgh would be good and no problem paying a fee 

count me in 

Ethan Crawford


----------



## ooby (Aug 4, 2009)

I could be up for this too dependant on location - I'm also in Dumbarton


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Would it be a business premises, private unit etc?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Time dependent, sure


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Yep anywhere would do me


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Time dependent, sure


You need to be there dave Us Indians need a Cheif:thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

If its after the 8th February i would be up for it. Also depends where it is:wave:


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

I'd possibly be up for it. Depending when and where, baby issue begining of April so need to be careful how far I go from home in the near future.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Time for someone to take charge I reckons? I wonder if anyone would lend us a premesis lol and some scrap panels for some demonstrations! Even better lets hold it in a scrapyard!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Location dependent (also time), but put me down


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

count me in for a meet, 


if your stuck for premises my unit in glasgow is available


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

GlasgowRob said:


> count me in for a meet,
> 
> if your stuck for premises my unit in glasgow is available


Tell us more about said unit? size, date time?


----------



## GlasgowRob (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=144250

details in that thread

any time or date really just need to know when


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

How is parking outside this unit? we'll need some good space.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

neild92 said:


> If its after the 8th February i would be up for it. Also depends where it is:wave:


You can give Me a lift over in that Flash car of Yours !!.............:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

ChuckH said:


> You can give Me a lift over in that Flash car of Yours !!.............:thumb::thumb:


Sounds like a plan :thumb:just depends on the date as i go to Hong Kong on the 15th feb for ten days. Hopefully its 13th 14th feb hint hint or 27th 28th March hint hint:lol:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

neild92 said:


> Sounds like a plan :thumb:just depends on the date as i go to Hong Kong on the 15th feb for ten days. Hopefully its 13th 14th feb hint hint or 27th 28th March hint hint:lol:


OK Mate I will make sure I wear brown trousers .............:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

You can pick me up on the way too.


----------



## sc0tty83 (May 27, 2008)

Spoony said:


> Dumbarton, so Glasgow is no long stretch for me was just thinking of others.


where abouts mate im also dumbarton


----------



## sc0tty83 (May 27, 2008)

im a newbie really but would relish the chance to learn more and meet some folk off here who no doubt have already helped me with answering my stupid questions


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> You can pick me up on the way too.


No bother hopefull something is organised in the dates i can make :thumb:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Chuck do you think my garages would be any use?? loads of parking at the front just not much room inside them but if it was just so everyone has a place to meet up. I have a new kettle :lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

sc0tty83 said:


> where abouts mate im also dumbarton


Campbell Avenue mate, my car is filthy more than its shiny though!


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

I could attend as well


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

So we are all on the same thread started a new one
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=152940


----------



## ntynan528 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd be up for that. New to detailing so hope I can learn loads


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

neild92 said:


> Right i think i am going to take control of this meet if nobody else objects.
> 
> I have two garages all powered up powerwasher generator a da and a rotary loads of other gear to use. Not the biggest of garages but hopefully a nice day and it can mostly work anyone want to be done can be done outside.
> Loads of room for parking and its off road parking.You don't have to come if you think the location and work space is too small but i thought it would be nice to have it over on the east coast for a change. I make a mean cup of coffee if nothing else. If your lucky maybe even a few bacon rolls:thumb:
> ...


Wont be able to make that myself I'm afraid, we have a machine polishing class in Glasgow that day. But have a good meet folks :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

1. Neild92 
2. EthanCrawford

aye up for that for sure new here so it will be gd to meet all you guys for some good advice 

cheers 

ethan


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

count me out too i seem to be attending this class of kg`s


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

1. Neild92
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)

My mate stays in Kircauldy so might be an excuse to see him too - his car is rather beaten up with swirls lol.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

1. Neild92
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

1. Neild92
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant)


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

1. Neild92
2. EthanCrawford
3. Spoony (Work Dependant - will confirm soon as)
4. Grizzle (for the rolls and a shot of the RS4)
5. Phil23 (work dependant)
5. Jerry318 (just down the road, (Result)


----------

